

Regular Expression Analyzer - pacemkr
http://www.myezapp.com/apps/dev/regexp/show.ws

======
buckbova
If you are looking for somewhere to craft regexes, someone recently posted a
link to a neat looking project, regex101
[http://regex101.com/](http://regex101.com/) .

This link looks to be driving traffic to this myezapp.

~~~
yeukhon
The problem with regex101 is the explaination is not so easy to read. It
contains some extra helpful information like a list of "whitespace
characters". Try this: \s+HelloWorld\s+

The OP's tool seems better at explaining, though the "one or more times" could
be said in repeat much earlier.

------
mistercow
Pretty cool. One minor bug: it says "repeat" for "?", but then for the number
of times it says "optional". It really shouldn't say "repeat" at all for that
character.

------
JetSetWilly
Pretty nice. It could deal with weird java specific stuff like for example
\p{javaWhitespace} - it deals with \s by saying it is "any whitespace", but it
seems to think \p{javaWhitespace} is a character sequence, rather than an odd
java-specific character class.

------
afreak
It seems to choke on this mess of a regex:

[http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html](http://www.ex-
parrot.com/pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html)

